# Bottled water for dogs



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Following on from this post
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42290.html I just wondered do any of you give your dogs bottled water abroad ? I know I read either on MHF or elsewhere to be just as careful with dogs tums as our own when travelling abroad and esp for some reason in Ireland.

I would rather be safe than sorry esp as it doesn't cost alot to do so..........don't get me wrong if I was sure the water was OK I wouldn't have a problem with it and have given them tap water in some places.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Do they show any preference for sin gas or con gas or maybe Perrier ?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm afraid I can only speak from knowledge of France. There the quality of tap water is equal if not better than ours. Some of the reports on the quality of bottled water (I admit this is only by reading in the press) leaves a lot to be desired. 

We use bottled water - we take the bottle to the tap and fill up there. This is only because the onboard tank water smelt a bit plasticy when new and old habits die hard.

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours drink out of muddy puddles and tend to like horse doo - bottled water nah!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We tend to use same water as us.

That is if we have bottled water we use it. If we have filled these bottles up at a tap in France or fountain in Spain then we have used that. If the tap water on a site in Spain was of the salty variety then no. I am thinking of Camping Azahar where not all the taps were fresh water.

After all jabulile tends not to be very fussy what she drinks at times!! but generally if the local population walking their dogs use the water then we do.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> We tend to use same water as us.
> 
> That is if we have bottled water we use it. If we have filled these bottles up at a tap in France or fountain in Spain then we have used that. If the tap water on a site in Spain was of the salty variety then no. I am thinking of Camping Azahar where not all the taps were fresh water.
> 
> After all jabulile tends not to be very fussy what she drinks at times!! but generally if the local population walking their dogs use the water then we do.


That sounds about the same as us Rita...........I wish I could remember though what the problem is in Ireland although we haven't visited there yet it might be sulphar.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some drinking water - in UK as well as abroad- has a high magnesium sulphate content ( Epsom salts). This tends to make both people and dogs rather "loose". 

People usually put it down to something they ate or the heat but dogs do tend to just let it all out and, as Briarose rightly points out, this is no fun in a motorhome.

I'm not an advocate of pampering dogs but, if the water I was drinknig tasted salty I think I might put my dog ( a purely theoretical animal) on bottled water. I would not buy mineral water however but the standard cheap drinking water. 

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I give the dog water from the camp site tap. I fill a bottle etc etc and refill it as needed. I do not give her water from the motorhome tank, even though I use it! 

Russell

PS - it is the same dog that has scrambled egg and poached salmon for breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are concerned about using the water abroad - why not boil it first and allow to cool before using for dog drinking water, maybe keep a separate container of it? Must be cheaper than purchasing bottled water, surely?


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We haven't taken the dogs abroad yet but in this country they both - when outside or on a walk - drink filtered water (nature pure) out of a bottle which I refill. Bodie learnt this trick on the beach - saved having a bowl of water full of sand. Reef picked it up really quickly after watching Bodie. In the van they drink the filtered in a bowl.

When I leave them round Grandma's they turn their noses up at the tap water!! I've bred a pair of snobs! :lol:


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

theboadacea said:


> We haven't taken the dogs abroad yet but in this country they both - when outside or on a walk - drink filtered water (nature pure) out of a bottle which I refill. Bodie learnt this trick on the beach - saved having a bowl of water full of sand. Reef picked it up really quickly after watching Bodie. In the van they drink the filtered in a bowl.
> 
> When I leave them round Grandma's they turn their noses up at the tap water!! I've bred a pair of snobs! :lol:


Hi
I'm afraid my 2 boys (cockers) are a bit ruff. They are apprentice gun dogs and as part of the gundog initiation rituals they are watched by other spaniels and labs drinking the most foul muddy puddles or the freshest horse poo. After they have managed that they have to try and lick the owners face to 'blood' them!



Simon


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I have a cocker as well. She seems to drink from the filthiest puddle she can find if I don't stop her; must taste better, I suppose, and it doesn't seem to upset her stomach. I really don't think she needs bottled water!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My 2 eat, fox, rabbit and other dog poo, given the chance, also, when they're out over the downs,they eat some of the mankiest half rotten corpses I have ever seen.
They drink from streams, lakes, ponds, rivers, and it appears the grosser the better.
Bottled water? dogs are designed to be dogs, they drink whatevers at hand, unless it patently will be harmful, like salt or contaminated water.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Bottled water for dogs?? are you off your head?? They drink from puddles full of any poo that is around, by choice. Must be the same people who can afford to buy from B********s. 
What are you doing to the Earths resources feeding dogs expensive water?(which in many cases has too many salts for your good never mind the dogs!!!).


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Bottled water for dogs?? are you off your head?? They drink from puddles full of any poo that is around, by choice. Must be the same people who can afford to buy from B********s.
> What are you doing to the Earths resources feeding dogs expensive water?(which in many cases has too many salts for your good never mind the dogs!!!).


I can't think that anyone will find that particular reply very helpful at all :roll: buying from B********s as you put it !!! has no bearing on the original question, which I posted in good faith to those people that take their dogs abroad, and I was referring to the large cheap bottles of water that you can buy out there, hardly comparable to a motorhome which I assume is what you are insinuating.

It amazes me at times why we can't just all help each other without little digs.............still if it floats your boat & makes you happy :wink:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry you took it that way, Briarose. The comparison with B******** was supposed to be a lighthearted way of highlighting that dogs being dogs will drink any old filth sometimes even in preference to clean water therefore my considered advice on the original question was:- 

Having owned dogs for 45 years and lived with them in the family for 15 before that, I can see no reason whatsoever to buy water for them in any county where piped water is available. 

But I thought my first response was more interesting and may have even provoked the odd smile. As you say - whatever floats your boat (and, as an ex RNLI lifeboat driver, I have a few thoughts on that as well!!) 

Sorry I forgot to add that in some cases some bottled water may in fact be contra-indicated because of the concentration of mineral salts in some brands.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Briarose,

I can understand why you took what aultymer said the wrong way cos I did too and was shocked when he inferred you "must be off your head" if that's his idea of a little joke then I wonder why it didn't make us both laugh? :wink: I like a good giggle, in fact I love nowt better than a man with a clever and witty sense of humour but I must confess aultymer's style of wit left me cold!

I think if you are happy to give both your dogs bottled water and you aren't asking anyone else to foot the bill then the choice is yours at the end of the day and there's no law against doing so is there? I know when we are abroad we always buy bottled water just to be on the safe side and if I was worried about my dogs getting an upset tummy I too would use bottled water if I so desired and I couldn't really care whether others approved or not. As long as I am not harming my dogs in any way - its up to me surely? Each to their own I say and why some folk get so worked up over other folk's choices is always a mystery to me!

Sue


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The reason why dogs prefer puddles to tap water is that they hate the taste and smell of chlorine.

I used to filter the tap water before giving it to my dogs.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Briarose - whatever you decide to do please don't buy plastic bottles of water for your dog and then put the empty bottles into the waste cycle. Rather use a refillable container.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> The reason why dogs prefer puddles to tap water is that they hate the taste and smell of chlorine.
> 
> I used to filter the tap water before giving it to my dogs.


You beat me to it.

If you put two bowls in front of a dog tap and filtered, they will choose the filtered. So does our cockatiel. I'm sure its the chlorine.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Briarose - whatever you decide to do please don't buy plastic bottles of water for your dog and then put the empty bottles into the waste cycle. Rather use a refillable container.


Hi Tonyt - just a bit puzzled about how anyone would go on about filling a refillable container with shop bought bottled water? Briarose buys bottled water when abroad and we do as well and like us, I think Briarose buys her water when touring Europe from the local supermarkets and shops. Obviously, when we are away in our motorhome in the UK we do just keep filling up a large water container from the campsite taps but generally we do not choose to use tap water when abroad and rely on buying bottled water for drinking.

Please tell me how can we buy bottled water when abroad that is not sold in plastic bottles?

Sue


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Recently seen an artical on FOX 13 USA TV you can now buy bottles of flavoured water for your pooches.

So it probably wont be long before you will get it in the UK :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I suspect that the (fancily priced) flavoured water for pooches really contains muck, mud, horse and sheep poo - 'cos that is what your average canine prefers!

Incidentally, "mineral" water generally contains just what it says on the bottle (read the label!) including chlorine, which keeps it safe.

Our Welsh tap water is purer than *any* fancy bottled water and is about 10,000% cheaper!

We never drink bottled water (here or in €U) so wouldn't consider it for the dog either.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Briarose - whatever you decide to do please don't buy plastic bottles of water for your dog and then put the empty bottles into the waste cycle. Rather use a refillable container.


I was wondering the same thing Sonesta :lol: for the odd times my dogs have had bottled water LOL I am hardly going to ruin the enviroment..............as I say it was only when abroad anyway :wink: and an odd bowlful from the bottle that we used. In general esp in Alvor we used one bottle that we filled up from the camp site tap as the water there was fine. We do prefer to fetch tap water in a bottle to drink both here and abroad but thats another topic ROFL and one which I think was covered on MHF only a week or two ago.

As you say each to their own with things like that.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*water for dogs*

Ignore them , we don't drink our water in spain its too high in minerals! >read stones? best bet look for de mineral water , some european waters will not do wonders for yours and dogs kidneys , better, buy a filter jug.(britax)


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I worked in the water industry for 10 plus years ,i used to scoff at people drinking bottled water.
Not anymore ,bottled spring water only.

I had a crew trying to sort the problem at Camelford Cornwall,I cant remember the year or what was put in the water ,the locals will know because its still going on,and there is more that goes on you dont know about.

As for the American water i know one flavour was Peanut Butter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose - whatever you decide to do please don't buy plastic bottles of water for your dog and then put the empty bottles into the waste cycle. Rather use a refillable container.
> ...


Exactly Briarose - just do whatever makes you feel comfortable and if bottled water is your preference when in certain places then that's uour choice to make and you don't have to justify your reasons to no-one.

If you think bottled water is a pointless extravagance then of course you don't ever buy it which is fair enough but if someone feels happier buying it bottled then they have the right (as we all do) to spend their dosh as they see fit and what others think or believe is irrelevant.

Sue


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We found our dog drank tap water in France but when we were in Spain wouldn't drink either the tap water or from puddles so had to buy bottled water as we feed him dry food. Neither he nor us were keen on Spain so went back to France pronto -beautiful water there especially in Alet-les-Bains.


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

If I can't take a supply of tap water from home then my dogs have bottled water - a change of water can affect dogs tums with much more serious results than ours. However, I have just bought an extra Brita filter for the van and so will probably try them on that.

This is in the UK - I haven't taken them abroad yet but the same would apply. Home sourced, filtered or bottled.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> If you are concerned about using the water abroad - why not boil it first and allow to cool before using for dog drinking water, maybe keep a separate container of it? Must be cheaper than purchasing bottled water, surely?


Boiling concentrates nitrates, thus making matters worse if this is a problem in the indigenous drinking water.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> If you are concerned about using the water abroad - why not boil it first and allow to cool before using for dog drinking water, maybe keep a separate container of it? Must be cheaper than purchasing bottled water, surely?


I personally dont object to the price I have been paying for bottled water when abroad Fuzzy as it is so cheap and I am happy to pay the price but for those that do resent the cost, then maybe boiling the water first might be another option. Whatever happens it's all down to personal choice at the end of the day isn't it and we all do what suits us best?

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Seen at Chertsey last week. Two dog owners having a conversation while, at their feet, their dogs happily hoovered up the water from a muddy tyre rut puddle on the roadside.

That's not to say that they didn't get back in the van and be sick....

G


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Botgtled water/tap water*

All tap water in the EU has to meet minimum standards. UK water is in fact one of the worst performing and French the best. You will have no
trouble using Irish tap water for yourself and your dogs.


----------

